# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Unable to close my mouth in dreams

## Kaimelar

This has happened to me quite a couple of times already in my dreams. I dream that I'm unable to close my mouth and sometimes it's even sort of painful. Last night it happened to me again and it's always very weird. It's always happened during the first dreams of the night so I generally remember little or nothing about what else was happening, but I think I have realized what it's related to. Whenever I have a bit of a cold and my nose is kinda clogged, I go to sleep breathing through my mouth. I guess that when Im dreaming and I'm in SP, at some point I must realized that I actually have my mouth open in my real body (since sometimes feelings or sounds get through to your dreaming) and I must try to close my mouth even though Im dreaming and since Im in SP, I'm not really able to close it, cuz it paralyzed. This action must get through into my dreams and turns out to be quite frustrating and sometimes even painful, cuz I try at my best to close my mouth and I really can't do it.

I remember a couple of dreams where I was laughing and I suddenly would realize that I couldn't close my mouth anymore and it was very painful as I was trying to close it, but was unable to. I can't remember if I had a cold those days too.

Has anyone else experienced anything similar?

----------


## skwerlfish

this happened to me once.  i couldn't close my mouth, and my breathing was weird, and i woke up gasping for air.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Hmm...lots of times, I have the opposite problem: I find I can't open my mouth in my dreams. I try to say, "This is dream..." but my jaws freeze up.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Rakkantekimusouka_
> *Hmm...lots of times, I have the opposite problem: I find I can't open my mouth in my dreams. I try to say, \"This is dream...\" but my jaws freeze up.*



Operating any of the Facial Muscles can be tricky during Lucid Dreaming.  For instance, DON'T close your eyes during a Lucid Dream or you will wake up.  It is just the opposite of the Waking experience in which you close your eyes to go to sleep.  In Lucid Dreaming, a deliberate shutting of the eyes will wake you up.

Now, I've spoken in some fairly vivid and important dreams, but now it makes me wonder whether I have ever said anything at the precise moments when I was most involved with certifying to myself that I was Lucid.    You see, often I use Lucidity as a tool to move up in Dream Scenarios -- after achieving a better Dream Scene it can be wondered whether it is still a Lucid Dream, per se, since I allow myself once again to accept the Dream at its own Face Value.  Perhaps in the strictest Lucidity one trades off control of speaking in exchange for all of the other controls.

----------

